# p.metallica lifespan????



## ashleyhollingshead (Nov 20, 2009)

can anyone tell me the lifespan of a p.metallica??
both male and female???
thanks


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

ashleyhollingshead said:


> can anyone tell me the lifespan of a p.metallica??
> both male and female???
> thanks


Ive always thought it was 18-24 months for males and usually about 10-12 for females with occasional one reaching 15 years old? Im no expert tho when it comes to life expectencies


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Males of Poecilotheria will mature at 18 months - 24 months. Females will mature at the 24-30 months. Males will often live for upto a year after maturity whereas the females can live upto 12 years in total.


----------

